# Recent graduates wanting to move across the pond... Where do we start!? (UK->USA)



## charlotte.smith (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just looking for any tips and pointers on how to get planning a move to America, My partner and I have visited numerous states and would preferably like to move somewhere on the west coast maybe California, what sort of things would we need to look into to make the leap, we're only 22 and 24 and don't have anything like a house to sell, just cars and furniture 

We've both completed bachelors degrees here in England, and are both in employment currently, however we'd be willing to relocate and try new things.

Just got a few questions but would be glad to take unrelated tips!

1. How do people from the uk find/gain jobs in the USA? is there a decent website?

2. what're the best websites to find apartments on and average rental costs for a 2 bedroom.

3. opinions on the best neighbourhoods in california, not too expensive but not too rough either!

We've been talking about this for a number of years however at the moment we're at the age where if it works it works and if it's not for us then we can still have a life back home!

Any comments on which visa we'd need to initally go over and find a job would be great along with rental information!

thanks in advance.

Charlotte <3 x


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

charlotte.smith said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just looking for any tips and pointers on how to get planning a move to America, My partner and I have visited numerous states and would preferably like to move somewhere on the west coast maybe California, what sort of things would we need to look into to make the leap, we're only 22 and 24 and don't have anything like a house to sell, just cars and furniture
> 
> ...


Don't worry about finding apartments or the pros and cons of neighbourhoods just yet. First of all work, from the simple fact that immigrating to the US is bloody difficult. Few will be able to squeeze into the few narrow gaps available.

It's also not a case of find any old job and then apply for a visa. Rather, the job and the visa need to go together.

You don't say what you read at uni. If it was accountancy, IT, a pure science, nursing or engineering, it might be worth pursuing as a long-term goal. If it was English or generic business studies, I suggest you cut your US dreams off now and consider other destinations.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To add a bit to what fatbrit said, the US (and most other countries) has more than enough freshly minted university graduates, all competing for an ever-decreasing number of jobs. This means it is next to impossible to convince an employer to go through all the necessary hassle and expense of sponsoring a foreigner for a visa.

Your best bet, if you're serious about wanting to move to the US at some point, is to find a job where you currently are and work toward getting what could be considered "international" experience - travel, working with colleagues from other countries (in person or online), involvement in border-crossing projects, use of one or more foreign languages (something seriously lacking in the US), etc.

After a few years of this sort of experience, you may be of more interest to an American employer, who will have to justify hiring a foreigner over all those out-of-work locals. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I live in California. Unless you are a very skilled software or hardware engineer, your chances of getting a job in California are slim to none. We have the 3rd highest unemployment rate of the 50 states at 12.4% plus the state is virtually bankrupt. I would consider Texas which has a much better economy than the other Sunbelt states.

There are several web sites for finding jobs. It is better to use the ones that specialize in your occupation. Just do a search. For example "Dice" is a good one for high tech professionals.


----------



## patty86 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, i think that it is a very difficult time to consider immigration to the US... especially California.
Keep in mind that California, including LA, San Francisco and, to some extent San Diego, are more expensive than the national average, As someone pointed out, the state is bankrupt.

If you do have a science or it degree you might have a better chance, but in any case if i were you i would consider other destinations instead (Australia, NZ and Canada(,

Good luck


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't think you need to go to another country though it is probably easier to immigrate. You should be able to find employment in states like Texas where the economy is much better and the cost of living is lower.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

There is no work. I just got back and I already have a US passport. Do some post grad and look at it as a longterm goal like ten years. Maybe Australia??? itsp retty much the same but a bit smaller.


----------

